# Dead Coolant Temp Gauge...



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a 540i with a dead coolant temp gauge. The needle sits at it's midpoint when hot or cold. I'm not sure if the sensor driving this gauge is the one on the motor near the upper rad hose. Motor runs fine.

I suppose it could be a bad sensor, faulty wiring or bad gauge. Has anyone seen this symptom? 

Thanks for any opinion.


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*Run OBC TEST-NR. 02*

Its CRAZY to watch your gauges all move in synch, if the temp gauge does not move, its probably the gauge. If the gauge moves, then look elsewhere.

http://www.ideaphile.com/bmw/540-obc.html


----------

